# Using Android 4.0.3 Roms and GO SMS PRO



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

I want to find out if anyone else is having this problem using Go SMS Pro.

I use this app's built in "private box" feature, and it works fine on the stock 4.0.2. When I try to use the app on a 4.0.3 rom, the app installs and runs, but when I try to enter the private box password, it doesn't register that numbers are being entered. I can see the keys being "pressed" but no numbers appear in the number field. As a result, I can't even set a password for this feature.

I am leaning toward it being an app issue, since I have flashed 3 separate 4.0.3 roms, and they have all behaved this way. I just don't get why it works fine on 4.0.2.

Does anyone else use this app on a 4.0.3 rom, and if so, can you test your ability to use the private box password screen and see if you are able to enter a password? Thanks!


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I used to use Go SMS Pro, but with ICS I am using the built in messaging app. There were just too many bugs in Go SMS in ICS, and in all honesty it isn't that great of an app anymore compared to the built in messaging. It is an app issue. I would email the devs about your problem so maybe they can take a look at it and fix it in the next update.


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

I was a big fan of go sms pro and experienced the exact same issue. Switch to handcent. Identical app, only it works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeDirective (Dec 31, 2011)

Same issue after I flashed rootzboat. Only use that app for the hidden private box actually


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

housry23 said:


> I used to use Go SMS Pro, but with ICS I am using the built in messaging app. There were just too many bugs in Go SMS in ICS, and in all honesty it isn't that great of an app anymore compared to the built in messaging. It is an app issue. I would email the devs about your problem so maybe they can take a look at it and fix it in the next update.


i feel the same exact way. never liked a stock message app but i really enjoy the ICS one and it doesn't shrink the mms pix.


----------



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, but the stock app doesn't have a private box, that I know of. And that is obviously something that several of us deem needed. ;-)

I've emailed Go Dev Team several times about it, so hopefully they're looking into it. They have fixed a number of issues with the private box within the last month, so I know they are hitting it hard. Once this is fixed, I honestly cant think of a single bug I experience anymore. Messages are not reordered anymore, Pictures render correctly and move in and out of the box, etc.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Handcent needs a ICS theme, stock themes clash with the ICS look...IMO


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I love GoSMS. With the DIY theme, its perfect. That being said, this needs to be fixed. I just emailed them as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

anyone know how to turn that damn smiley face key on the stock messaging app into an enter key? i like putting line breaks in my text messages.


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

its a known issue on 4.0.3 and go sms pro is working on it. i have been in contact with them for a while on this issue now. they say they are working on it.


----------



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

I wish they would just use the system keyboard, like handcent does, instead of their own number pad. Just make the keyboard call up the numeric keypad.


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

tebower said:


> I wish they would just use the system keyboard, like handcent does, instead of their own number pad. Just make the keyboard call up the numeric keypad.


I agree. very annoying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jskala (Jan 28, 2012)

inline6power said:


> its a known issue on 4.0.3 and go sms pro is working on it. i have been in contact with them for a while on this issue now. they say they are working on it.


They give an ETA on this issue at all? I also use this feature and have been searching for an answer glad I found this thread.


----------



## TinierTim (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, I'll bite. What are people using the private box for?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JeepersMister (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not a fan of go SMS. It would give me problems on my beloved nexus s. The stock messaging app for ics its quite good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I was able to confirm this bug. i'm using redemption ROM 105. 
as for the question about the private box: it essentially a private and encrypted IM-like text message mode. 
text messages are sent through the carriers in plain text.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

Handscent got better with ics support and it works fine . Mms and everything. Except for mms to T-Mobile sometimes won't send. I don't know why . I'm still working on the issue. T-Mobile won't help me at all and vzw is somewhat clueless. Anyone having this issue let me know

sent from my super gnex


----------

